# More rust



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,

I would really appreciate some advice on what treatments I could use on my car. If It can be saved 

There is usually a plastic drain cover here.










At the moment I have just covered it in kurust gel.










Also damage under battery tray.










Would I be able to use a dremel to tidy it up along with some careful sanding. Should I order some Bilt Hamber deox-gel and hydrate 80?

The other damage is behind the petrol cap and fuel tank seal.




























The damage here looks bad but it all seems solid for now. There was a lot of dirt behind the seal. I was thinking

Removing the petrol cap and fuel tank seal (glove over tank to stop crud getting in while I sand)
Carefully sanding the rusty areas
Bilt Hamber treatment
Priming/Painting

Also there is slight surface rust I think (picture 3 inside where the petrol cap goes) so should I sand and get some ub or s50?

Thank you every one :thumb:


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

The top picture looks like it need cutting out and new metal welding in.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have to agree about the top pic. It looks too corroded to just clean up and repaint.

The area around the fuel cap will be tricky because you can't clean it up with anything that will cause a spark. I would clean as best you can with a small wire brush, sand paper, and then deox gel, then hydrate 80, primer, then top coat.

Can't see clearly on the battery tray pic, but again, looks pretty corroded and will probably go through once you start prodding it.


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Tintin said:


> I have to agree about the top pic. It looks too corroded to just clean up and repaint.
> 
> The area around the fuel cap will be tricky because you can't clean it up with anything that will cause a spark. I would clean as best you can with a small wire brush, sand paper, and then deox gel, then hydrate 80, primer, then top coat.
> 
> Can't see clearly on the battery tray pic, but again, looks pretty corroded and will probably go through once you start prodding it.


Yeah the top picture of the drain I was hoping to cut out all the loose metal and neaten it up. Then with the more solid areas treat them. Like make the drain bigger 

Thank you for the advice. :thumb:


----------



## Banjoknows (Oct 25, 2006)

What car is that on?


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Corsa c


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

New car time ! 



Time you spend all the cash and hours on It ....will start showing in other areas and just go I vicious circle !


Tommy


----------

